# Iran schaltet scheinbar das Internet ab - Proteste



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. November 2019)

Die Proteste gegen die Benzinpreiserhöhung veranlaßt die Regierung, das Internet abzuschalten, damit sich die Leute nicht mehr organisieren können. Dabei soll es sich zum ersten mal um eine vollumfängliche Abschaltung des Internets handeln, welche die meisten Bürger betrifft. Die Lage der Wirtschaft ist nicht gut, die Preise steigen schneller als die Löhne, der Staat verkauft weniger Öl.
8 Cent hat der Liter bisher gekostet. Jetzt sind es 12 Cent, und zwar bis zu 60 Liter pro Halter und Monat. Danach werden es 24 Cent sein.
Die Maßnahme erscheint überzogen, würden aber hier alle wegen jedem bisschen rumheulen, würde der Staat vermutlich eher mit Polizeigewalt reagieren, und das zu Recht. Im Iran ist die Gefahr bei Protesten wegen möglicher Provokateure aber noch eine andere. Die Regierung bestreitet weiterhin Vorwürfe, man würde an einer Abkoppelung des Internets vom Rest der Welt arbeiten. Es werden immer neue Sanktionen erlassen, die der Wirtschaft schaden und das Land hat jetzt den Atomdeal am Hals, an welchen sich sonst keiner halten muß, denn durch die Erpressung seitens der USA müssen sich z.B. auch deutsche Unternehmen für USA oder Iran entscheiden.
Gerade haben die vertragsbrüchigen USA neue Sanktionen erlassen, weil der Iran angeblich gegen das Abkommen (welches von den USA gebrochen wurde, von welchem sie kein Teil mehr sind) verstoßen habe.
Das theokratische Regime ist sicher aus unserer Sicht absurd, aber das ist kein Grund, die 80 Million Iraner dafür leiden zu lassen.
Andererseits ist seitens der Iraner gerade jetzt Zusammenhalt gefragt, denn die Sanktionen haben nichts mit der Regierung zu tun (siehe Saudi Arabien, magnificent Kingdom laut Trump, Ort seines ersten Auslandsbesuchs), sondern mit der Souveränität des Staates, ganz egal, wie der aussieht.

Quelle:
https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobil...ran-in-response-to-large-scale-fuel-protests/


----------



## Slezer (19. November 2019)

Schon hart was der Iran ertragen muss. Seit Jahrzehnten....


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. November 2019)

Iranischen Angaben zufolge sind die Proteste vorbei und die Regierung hat das Internet wieder freigegeben. Laut Spiegel, sollte die Sperre verhindern, daß Bilder und Videos der Proteste ins Ausland dringen. 
Nun können sie ja hochgeladen werden 
Die Regierung spricht von 9 Todesopfern, darunter auch Polizisten. Laut Amnesty International sind es 106 Tote, aber die Organisation hat sich schon öfters durch unsinnige Angaben hervorgetan und immer genau jene mit Anschuldigungen überhäuft, die auf Uncle Sams Abschußliste stehen.


----------

